# broom corn broom making



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Next spring I plan on planting 3 stalk heads worth of broom corn seeds. I always buy those type of brooms and the scrubby things made from them for my cast iron pans. I have friends who use the scrubby things also. 

Now my questions. I have seen at the local museum how they break the tops about 2 foot down on the plant and let it dry. How would I remove the seeds? What can I use to cut them with once I cut them down? Do you think a paper cutter would work? I wish I could design a makeshift broom maker unit like they have at the museum. 
Any idea's? good website?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

farmgal said:


> How would I remove the seeds?


A sturdy, coarse toothed comb. A curry comb will work in a pinch. (before the heads are completely dry)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/How-To-Make-A-Broom.aspx
is a pretty good tutorial on the actual making of the broom. (make sure to click on the "gallery pictures" on the first page)

And this site has a really nice pictorial on making a cobweb broom.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I found this neat site. interesting on quantity of broom he grows/ per acre. 

http://www.knoxnews.com/videos/detail/made-in-east-tennessee-broom-maker/

And this one is a little different. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEqt6W47lR4[/ame]

Anyone ever make a broom? 

I always buy the corn type brooms. Someone used the last one in the barn and I couldn't find it. My friend said, "well where did you drive it last"...:flame:


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

thank you for those sites and info. They were good ones, just what I was looking for. Oneokie, so I should pull the seeds off now huh, my horse comb does work? I wasnt sure if that would damage them or not if I did it to soon. Its all new to me. Have you ever made one? The cob broom looks fairly simple, but they make it look easy...lol


----------

